# How do you get a model dirty and sweaty?



## JClishe (Apr 18, 2012)

Get your mind out of the gutter 

Seriously, what are some effective ways to achieve a dirty and sweaty look? I've read that applying black face paint with a baby wipe will leave some nice dirt-looking smears. What about getting the sweaty look?


----------



## SoCalTiger (Apr 18, 2012)

I always thought they sprayed models with a water bottle. You could have the model use baby oil and then spray water to enhance the beading. Just a thought.


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 18, 2012)

oooo yeah, thats right, oil em up and GET DIRTY!  





Just kidding  

But really, I'd say get them with a misting spray, some black facepaint smudged around, and then maybe sprinkle some dirt on them. ​


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2012)

Use glycerine and water mixed to make the water beads stay put. You can get glycerine at most pharmacies. Dirt is more readily available. And it's free.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Use glycerine and water mixed to make the water beads stay put. You can get glycerine at most pharmacies. Dirt is more readily available. And it's free.


That's how you do it. Also, any product shot you've seen of something covered in water..It's about a 1:2-1:4 water/glycerin mix.


----------



## mikeduk (Apr 18, 2012)

This has got to win the prize for the best forum topic!

Interesting tip about the glycerine, think I might head to the pharmacy and see if I can get some.


----------



## Mo. (Apr 18, 2012)

Make them run for a mile and than throw them in a mud pit. Easy, free and effective.

Good luck.


----------



## JClishe (Apr 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Use glycerine and water mixed to make the water beads stay put. You can get glycerine at most pharmacies. Dirt is more readily available. And it's free.



Thanks Derrel. So something like this? Buy CVS Pure Glycerin USP online at CVS.com


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 18, 2012)

What I do is make them run laps while I set up my lights. At the same time, I pretend that I've never used the lighting gear before so it takes and extra long time. If they stop, I throw rocks at them.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 20, 2012)

Just use them in the field a bit. They get really dirty that way:







Oh wait you meant people models? Yeah the same still applies ;-)

Spray bottle is the usual method but you need to be careful in the application. It's very easy to make a model look sprayed rather than sweaty.


----------



## ghache (Apr 20, 2012)

you would be surpised what this does. give it a try.


----------



## JClishe (Apr 20, 2012)

Interesting, I've heard that about the PAM. Guess I'll pick up some PAM and glycerine and see if my wife will let me practice some of each on her.


----------



## proberok (Apr 23, 2012)

I say make her carry all the gear and then Throw a mud pie in her face.


----------



## punch (Apr 23, 2012)

i always thought it was baby oil... i would prefer that over the PAM, methinks.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 23, 2012)

Use champagne. According to 100% of rap music videos, champagne is the answer.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 23, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Use champagne. According to 100% of rap music videos, champagne is the answer.



You just do it to me every time. You just know what to say.


----------



## chris82 (Apr 24, 2012)

Baby oil should do the trick, for getting the wet look any way. I'm not sure how I you would get them looking dirty though.


----------



## onelove (Apr 24, 2012)

Do you need any trees planted in your yard?  You can get her sweaty and dirty while getting some free landscaping.


----------



## ecphoto (Apr 25, 2012)

Apples and skeet?


----------



## slackercruster (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry, can't get out of the gutter..but I luv sweaty gals!


----------

